# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Φορητή 12αβολτη Μεγαφωνικη για ομιλια

## GREECEPILOT

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες. Έχω έναν τελικό ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου 1χ400w ή 2Χ200W. Θέλω να φτιάξω μια τροχήλατη Μεγαφωνικη στα 12v για ομιλίες έξω. Παίρνω ένα radiocd της πλάκας με είσοδο aux όπου μπορώ να συνδέσω μικρόφωνο ενσύρματο ( :Wink:  και την έξοδο του την βαζω στην είσοδο του τελικού που έχω ( :Wink:  . Όλα τα τροφοδοτω με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 65ah 12v  και στην έξοδο του τελικού συνδέω παράλληλα δύο κόρνες (όσο το δυνατόν πιο δυνατές) . Θα παίξει; Τι κόρνες μπορώ να βρω σε ισχύ; Σε τι ohm πρέπει να είναι ; Πόση διάρκεια συνεχούς ομιλίας μπορώ να επιτύχω στο περίπου;

----------


## nyannaco

Για το τι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις δεν ξερω να σου πω, αλλα όσον αφορα την αυτονομία: τα 400W του ενισχυτή, στα 12V, απαιτούν περιπου 33.3A. Με 65Ah διαθέσιμα, αυτο μεταφράζεται σε περιπου δυο ώρες. Δεδομενου βεβαια οτι ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει 100% αποδοση (άρα θελει παραπανω ρευμα για να αποδώσει τα 400W), αλλα και οτι η χωρητικοτητα της μπαταριας δεν ειναι 100% εκμεταλλεύσιμη, και μειώνεται σταδιακά, θεωρω οτι ρεαλιστικά περιμένεις περιπου μια ωρα αυτονομία σε πλήρη ισχυ. Σε χαμηλότερη ισχυ, θα αυξάνεται αναλογικά η αυτονομία.

----------


## GREECEPILOT

> Για το τι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις δεν ξερω να σου πω, αλλα όσον αφορα την αυτονομία: τα 400W του ενισχυτή, στα 12V, απαιτούν περιπου 33.3A. Με 65Ah διαθέσιμα, αυτο μεταφράζεται σε περιπου δυο ώρες. Δεδομενου βεβαια οτι ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει 100% αποδοση (άρα θελει παραπανω ρευμα για να αποδώσει τα 400W), αλλα και οτι η χωρητικοτητα της μπαταριας δεν ειναι 100% εκμεταλλεύσιμη, και μειώνεται σταδιακά, θεωρω οτι ρεαλιστικά περιμένεις περιπου μια ωρα αυτονομία σε πλήρη ισχυ. Σε χαμηλότερη ισχυ, θα αυξάνεται αναλογικά η αυτονομία.



Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι οι δύο κόρνες που θα συνδέσω παράλληλα δεν θα είναι πάνω από 70w η κάθε μία . Συμφωνείς ως προς την συνδεσμολογία πάντως;; 
Επάνω στην μπαταρία θα είναι το radiocd και ο τελικός ...

----------


## nyannaco

Οι ενισχυτές αυτοκινήτου απο οσο ξερω εχουν 4Ω έξοδο. Οι κόρνες τι αντισταση εχουν;
Παντως και να ταιριάξουν στην αντισταση, με τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην ισχυ, ο κίνδυνος να τις κάψεις ειναι μεγάλος.

----------


## GREECEPILOT

> Οι ενισχυτές αυτοκινήτου απο οσο ξερω εχουν 4Ω έξοδο. Οι κόρνες τι αντισταση εχουν;
> Παντως και να ταιριάξουν στην αντισταση, με τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην ισχυ, ο κίνδυνος να τις κάψεις ειναι μεγάλος.



Καλημέρα. Συνήθως τι ωμική έχουν οι κόρνες;;; Νομίζω 8ohm είναι ο τελικός...
Σαν γενική συνδεσμολογία συμφωνείς;

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν το ξερω, δεν εχω ασχοληθεί ποτε με κόρνες, αν και νομιζω σε καποιο θεμα ειδα οτι ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο ζώο (κατι για 100V νομιζω είδα; ). Άσε να απαντήσει κανενας πιο σχετικός επΒ΄ αυτού.

----------


## GREECEPILOT

> Δεν το ξερω, δεν εχω ασχοληθεί ποτε με κόρνες, αν και νομιζω σε καποιο θεμα ειδα οτι ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο ζώο (κατι για 100V νομιζω είδα; ). Άσε να απαντήσει κανενας πιο σχετικός επΒ΄ αυτού.



Ναι οκ....σε ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## mikemtb

Η αντοχή της μπαταρίας εξαρτάται απο την ισχύ των μεγαφωνων/ενισχυτή, από την ένταση που θα δουλεύουν και από το περιεχομενο (ομιλία)
Με τα δεδομένα που δίνεις, εκτιμώ ότι θα έχεις το λιγοτερο 6 ώρες αυτονομία.
Οι κόρνες που θα πάρεις, να αντέχουν τα βατ του ενισχυτή και να είναι 4εως8 Ωμ. 
Να προσέξεις είναι κάποιες με ενσωματωμένο Μετασχηματιστη για λειτουργία στα 100v, δεν κάνουν για την περίπτωση σου. 
Μολις βρεις την κόρνα μπορείς να την μετρήσεις με ένα πολυμετρο, αν είναι διψήφιο νούμερο πάνω από 15-20 Ωμ, δεν μας κάνει 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GREECEPILOT

Καλημέρα .σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Από οτι καταλαβαίνω οι κόρνες δεν βγαίνουν σε τόσα βατ όσο ο ενισχυτής... πόσο δυνατές μπορώ να βρω;

----------


## mikemtb

> πόσο δυνατές μπορώ να βρω;



Τι χώρο θέλεις να καλύψεις?
Αν δε βρεις δυνατές όσο τις φαντάζεσαι Εσύ, βάλε περισσότερες σε αριθμό.. τι σε εμποδίζει?



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Δεν γίνεται να συνδεθεί μικρόφωνο κατ ευθείαν στον τελικό, χρειάζεται προενίσχυση οπωσδήποτε.

----------

mikemtb (28-04-19)

----------


## mikemtb

Σωστή παρατήρηση...
Και ως εκ τούτου δεν χρειάζεται και το ράδιο cd...
Μόνο προενισχυτής η ασύρματο μικρόφωνο (που συνήθως ο δέκτης βγάζει 1 volt σήμα) 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GREECEPILOT

Δηλαδή μπορώ να συνδέσω τρεις ή τέσσερις παράλληλα των 30watt η κάθε μία;

----------


## GREECEPILOT

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει μικρόφωνο,προενισχυτη μικρό και κόρνες;

----------


## mikemtb

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει κόρνες;



Αν δεν απαντήσεις στο 



> Τι χώρο θέλεις να καλύψεις?



Λίγο δύσκολο... 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Οι  κόρνες  έχουν  κακή  απόδοση  σε  μουσική  και  μέτρια  σε  ομιλία,  ο  ήχος  τους  είναι  κατευθυνόμενος  προς  το  μέρος  που  ''βλέπουν'' γι΄  αυτό  όπως  λέει  καο  ο  Μιχάλης  έχει  μεγάλη  σημασία  τί  χώρο  θέλεις  να  καλύψεις.

----------

mikemtb (29-04-19)

----------


## GREECEPILOT

> -Οι  κόρνες  έχουν  κακή  απόδοση  σε  μουσική  και  μέτρια  σε  ομιλία,  ο  ήχος  τους  είναι  κατευθυνόμενος  προς  το  μέρος  που  ''βλέπουν'' γι΄  αυτό  όπως  λέει  καο  ο  Μιχάλης  έχει  μεγάλη  σημασία  τί  χώρο  θέλεις  να  καλύψεις.



Πρόκειται για ομιλία σε χώρους τύπου πλατεία Συντάγματος και σίγουρα δεν θέλω να υπερκαλυψω αυτοκίνητα οχλαγωγία κτλπ...
Σκέφτομαι δύο κόρνες αντίθετα τοποθετημένες ή ίσως 4 γύρο γύρο...
Να μην είναι των 100v ,να μην είναι πάνω από 10Ω ,να τις συνδέσω παράλληλα (ο τελικός βγάζει ή 1Χ400 ή 2Χ100w) ,στην είσοδο του για σήμα να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν προενισχυτη με δυναμικό μικρόφωνο και σαν τροφοδοσία να βάλω μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 12v / 60Ah την οποία θα φορτίζουμε το βράδυ με έναν φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου. Ισχύει;

----------


## aktis

Πες στον υποψήφιο δήμαρχο ότι η προεκλογική εκστρατεία έχει έξοδα , να δώσει τίποτα παραπάνω ... 
Μια μπαταρία 60Ah για 10 ώρες έστω ότι σου δίνει με το ζόρι ...    6Α συνέχεια , ( 10h x 6 A  = 60Ah )   
12V  x 6 A = 72 Watt  ,  δηλαδή  2 χ 36 watt .  Αν σκεφτείς οτι ο ενισχυτής  σου θα έχει και απώλειες στην πράξη θα έχεις 2 χ 10 με 2χ15 watt το πολύ  
Και θέλεις με αυτά να καλύψεις την πλατεία συντάγματος ; χλωμό...  θα ακούγεται σα το datsun με τα καρπούζια

----------


## nepomuk

Η μπαταρια αυτ/του ευκολα γινονται και δυο και τρεις παραλληλα , κινεζικες φτηνες  δεν ειναι κρισιμη εφαρμογη.

----------


## GREECEPILOT

Κύριοι θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την συμμετοχή στο θέμα. Σας ενημερώνω ότι καταλήξαμε σε αυτοενισχυομενο ηχείο , επώνυμο που λέει ότι βγάζει 90watt μετρημένα και το βρήκα στον Βενιέρη.
Όσον αφορά το άλλο project θα το προχωρησω παράλληλα . Βρήκα μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 100Ah 12v , έναν πολύ ωραίο προενισχυτη δύο εισόδων (mic και πηγή) ,ενσύρματο μικρόφωνο και δύο κόρνες ισπανικές 8άωμες στα 50watt η κάθε μία οπότε με τον ενισχυτή 1Χ400watt θεωρώ ότι θα βγει ένα καλό σχετικά αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αποστολε η μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου *δεν εχει* την αναγραφομενη χωρητικοτητα για τετοια χρηση.
Εαν θες μπαταρια 100Ah, που να σου τις αποδοσει σχεδον και τις 100, χρειαζεσαι μπαταρια βαθειας εκφορτισης.
Η αυτοκινητου εχει πολυ φτωχα αποτελεσματα οταν χρησιμοποιειται σε τετοιου ειδους χρησεις...

----------

